# Best Rod to Learn On?



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

6wt with a fighting butt like a TFO Mangrove. Get a lightweight reel, like a Lamson Guru and put Rio Redfish or some other + weight line so there is more feel and feed back from the rod to her hand. 

There is no comparison of the Mangrove to the X or the Sector. The Sector is a very fast cannon of a rod. It wants high line speed and probably isn't the best rod for a beginner to pick up and try to learn on. The X is a little more forgiving and will load a little deeper in the blank than the Sector but you are still looking at a $900 rod for an 11 year old. The Tidal is a great rod, like a slightly softer version of the Meridian (one of the best rod's they ever made IMO). My 13yr old has started fly fishing just a few months ago. I bought him a 691 TFO BVK. It is a fast rod but very light in hand. He's not getting a lot of feed back from the rod and I need to put a + weight line on his reel, probably going to get SA Grand Slam. What ever rod you choose, I would suggest getting a rod for her and not so much a rod you are going to use and let her borrow.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Any rod will do, its the Indian not the arrow.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I would think shorter, lighter, and slower would be good to start.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Might consider TFO Lefty Kreh professional II. It is slower and has feel. JMHO.
Joe


----------



## emptysea (Jul 14, 2019)

I second the slower rod theory.


----------



## Garrett Lambert (May 2, 2019)

Echo bad ass glass its low tough and much cheaper than the other rods mentioned


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

The 8 wt sector I own is certainly not a "very fast cannon of a rod". If anything it is deeper bending and has more feel than any other graphite 8wt I've cast. It is a very forgiving rod and very easy to cast........but the price makes it a dubious entry level rod for a kid (where learning curve breakage is very possible). I would steer away from the shorter Scotts. Although they have a lighter swing weight they are specialty rods designed to throw heavy short headed lines with tight loops and high line speed......hardly the place for an 11yo to start. Most authorities advise learning on a 6wt and certainly for a kid this makes even more sense. If you are buying for yourself this video might be helpful. Note that he is casting a 7wt line in it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't see any reason you can't learn on a seven.
I'm self taught on a 9' bamboo rod when I was 8 years old.
It's in the neighbor hood of a 5 or 6 wt.

How's she cast your 8?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

TFO NXT combo might work. I believe they are used for training by some instructors


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

6wt rods with a forward taper line (SA redfish or SA grand slam) and light weight reel or 5 wt with SA bonefish line. NRX or NRX+ She or you can use these rods for most saltwater sight casting for a long time.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve got a Redington 2 piece 8wt that is a slow entry level rod I’d donate to your little one if you’re interested. DM me


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

That is a kind and generous offer. Thank you, but truth is I want a rod that I will enjoy fishing with to, so I'm going to pass on it. As far as the Sector it gets so many contradicting reviews as fast vs not-fast. Makes me curious and want to cast it. Unfortunately no Scott dealers in Chas anymore. Everyone keeps saying 6 wt but much of our flood tides are in the summer ,in the later afternoon, and the wind is a factor.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Something moderate fast should be a little easier for her learn on. If you are getting her casting instructions you might want to contact the instructor on the best action and weight and then go from there.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Feather Thrower said:


> That is a kind and generous offer. Thank you, but truth is I want a rod that I will enjoy fishing with to, so I'm going to pass on it. As far as the Sector it gets so many contradicting reviews as fast vs not-fast. Makes me curious and want to cast it. Unfortunately no Scott dealers in Chas anymore. Everyone keeps saying 6 wt but much of our flood tides are in the summer ,in the later afternoon, and the wind is a factor.


All saltwater fly rods are marketed as fast action. They are all fast action compared to a full flex dedicated dry fly rod or a mid flex streamer/nymph rod. When looking at saltwater rods you then have to break all those down into some sub groups. Medium fast, fast and ultra fast. Whatever. I've owned a bunch of 9 wt and from slowest to fastest they go something like this Solar, Sector, Zephrus, Exocett, Asquith, Method. Within each series there are variations as well.

You can look at the Yellowstone Angler Shootouts deflection charts for some guidance. Not sure how scientific it is.

Some of the disagreement might have to do with the fact that the Sector is a fairly easy rod to cast. When more people can time their cast correctly, flex deep into the rod, haul at the right time and let it rip the rod feels just as fast as a faster rod that is more difficult to cast.

Also, to figure out comparative action you need to be comparing with similar lines. It can all be hard to figure out if you aren't casting side by side. Also, aerializing a long head will enable you to tell a lot about the action. On my 6 wt Sector I use it only for practice and I'm trying to aerialize 60' or more of DT line. Not really a fishing cast but I can feel the cork move at that point. I would imagine that will not happen with the "cannons" of the flats.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

BVK with SA Amplitude line or the mangrove with bonefish (regular head) or the pro II All great rods and not a bank killer note. any lighter lamson reel in 6 wt would be perfect! lots of room to grow in that case!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Taught my kids when they were 7 and 5 with a cheap generic 5 wt from a sports store. I got the rod on sale for $20 and it was actually a pretty good rod. Like someone said it is the Indian and not the arrow. Now they are 22 and 20 and when I ask them if they want go fishing they either say they have something else to do or want to use conventional gear. Tip #1 enjoy the time you have now with them. Tip #2 never introduce them to "conventional equipment"..


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Feather Thrower said:


> ...Everyone keeps saying 6 wt but much of our flood tides are in the summer ,in the later afternoon, and the wind is a factor.


There’s is a reason why so many people are saying get her a moderate action 6wt. You probably won’t teach a beginner how to drive in a Corvette so the same goes with the fly rod. Get her something she can learn on and get yourself that flood tide rod. You can get a TFO Professional 6wt and an Axiom IIx for less than a Sage X or the Scott Sector...


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I started my daughter who is 11 on a 7'6" 5wt St Croix. The 9 foot rod was to much to handle. Plus the little rod is a fun change of pace.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> There’s is a reason why so many people are saying get her a moderate action 6wt. You probably won’t teach a beginner how to drive in a Corvette so the same goes with the fly rod. Get her something she can learn on and get yourself that flood tide rod. You can get a TFO Professional 6wt and an Axiom IIx for less than a Sage X or the Scott Sector...


Agreed. I was thinking this today. If the OP wants a rod he should get one.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

brokeoff said:


> Agreed. I was thinking this today. If the OP wants a rod he should get one.


Agreed because let me tell you they are going to bang it into the ground, drop it, walk with the tip down. The bad ass glass might be even better because it's more durable.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd teach her with the rod I was going to have her fish with.
Then allow her to try any other rod I have.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I'd actually recommend lighter. A 5 WT is much lighter. I've got 4 kids all under 14. They tire out with anything heavy. Once they have the stroke figured out, move up to heavier line weights.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Douglas DXF, great rod for feel and reasonable price. BVK is not the best rod for learning short casts, it wants to be loaded for long casts. Check the reviews on the Douglas, it is a fantastic rod for under $400.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Cabela's has a $70 fiberglass 5wt that is 7 feet


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

Best kids rod out there is echo gecko. Started my girls on it when they were 6yo. I use it as my small stream rod. The rod can handle big hot fish and small fish are a blast. I’ve caught several decent sized smb and lmb with it as well as a few 20” cutties and the rod never flinched. The extended fighting butt makes all of the difference for little kids. It gives them someplace to anchor the rod when fighting fish like they would with a conventional rod. And my younger daughter enjoys casting it two handed as do I. For my younger daughter that’s now 8yo I put a 6wt line on it even though the rod is rated a 4/5. I’ve cast it with a 6wt mpx and it has no problem hitting 50ft. You have to slow your stroke but you feel it load nicely which i think is a good thing for beginners. Best part is if you buy it new for $110 or so when you are done with it I’m pretty sure you can sell it for $70-80. There’s always someone out there looking for one.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

What about the Lamson? It’s been a great flood tide rod for me. Although I’ve only used it when wading, so haven’t had to make any casts over 40 ft, but it’s been very accurate and under $400


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Feather Thrower TFO Mangrove, hands down. I've put several new casters in these rods and they are easy to learn with and then become a rod you can continue to use. Absolutely a great rod. Also perfect for redfish, bass and also the price is good.

Stay away from fast and fast+ rods - there just isn't enough feel and it might shut down their progress. I did see mention of Echo Bad Ass Glass - that is an acquired taste and I would not recommend it to a new caster. It has a different feel since it is fiberglass.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

ryc72 said:


> Best kids rod out there is echo gecko. Started my girls on it when they were 6yo. I use it as my small stream rod. The rod can handle big hot fish and small fish are a blast. I’ve caught several decent sized smb and lmb with it as well as a few 20” cutties and the rod never flinched. The extended fighting butt makes all of the difference for little kids. It gives them someplace to anchor the rod when fighting fish like they would with a conventional rod. And my younger daughter enjoys casting it two handed as do I. For my younger daughter that’s now 8yo I put a 6wt line on it even though the rod is rated a 4/5. I’ve cast it with a 6wt mpx and it has no problem hitting 50ft. You have to slow your stroke but you feel it load nicely which i think is a good thing for beginners. Best part is if you buy it new for $110 or so when you are done with it I’m pretty sure you can sell it for $70-80. There’s always someone out there looking for one.


^^^^^^^^^^ This seems to be the best idea presented so far. 

Then go buy yourself whatever rod you want. Even a big strong extra coordinated 11 year old is not going to have much success with a full size saltwater rod.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm teaching my 10-year old on an Eagle Claw Featherweight. It's something of a 5/6wt but I put 7wt line on it to help him feel it better. It's like $30 and frankly it's fun as hell to fish with. I probably wouldn't use it in the marsh but it's a blast to use it pond-hopping for bass & bream.

If you want to use it in the marsh I would recommend a Cabelas CGR 7wt and put something like a Redington Behemoth reel on it.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm teaching my 10-year old on an Eagle Claw Featherweight. It's something of a 5/6wt but I put 7wt line on it to help him feel it better. It's like $30 and frankly it's fun as hell to fish with. I probably wouldn't use it in the marsh but it's a blast to use it pond-hopping for bass & bream.
> 
> If you want to use it in the marsh I would recommend a Cabelas CGR 7wt and put something like a Redington Behemoth reel on it.


I have a two, three and five year old that share one of those. They have been jamming into the ground since they were all one or two. We also use a practice caster inside. They also try to mess with my own rods but I don't let that go on very long.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

brokeoff said:


> a two, three and five year old


I keep a few push button spin casters just for the "little ones"
along with some bobbers.
I don't know if 5/6 year olds have the coordination yet to be fly casters, 
but they have a blast fishing bobbers with a little help.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

eightwt said:


> TFO NXT combo might work. I believe they are used for training by some instructors


this is what I keep in my boat for anglers struggling with a faster rod.

the rod is rated as 8/9 wt. I put 8wt flats pro on it and it is pretty enjoyable to cast with good feedback and the ability to shoot line.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

mro said:


> I keep a few push button spin casters just for the "little ones"
> along with some bobbers.
> I don't know if 5/6 year olds have the coordination yet to be fly casters,
> but they have a blast fishing bobbers with a little help.


Agreed on coordination.

I’m going to stick to the fly when it’s just me with the kids. We did a boat trip and found macs and stripers which they loved on spinning gear.

Right now I make it all about the other stuff. Mostly finding crabs and looking for fish. I had my five year old on my back and she saw a fish which got her pretty pumped up.

Crab masters find crabs while I look for wakes:


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If they can ride a bike they should be able to cast a fly rod... 

BTW,
about the 11 year old.
I mentioned get her the rod he wanted her to fish with. The good about that is it's a rod he'd like to have and if it were somehow to turn out she couldn't cast it that would be a pretty good excuse reason to get another one.  win win


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Eagle Claw of course


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Fiberglass such as the cabelas and eagle claws. Cast them yourself with the lines you like the best on them and get to it. I feel it helps train the mechanics of it and lets them feel the load and understand the principles better. If they get it swap over to a moderate graphite stick quickly.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Feather Thrower said:


> Getting my 11 yr old daughter some fly casting lessons this fall. Want to get her a rod to add some excitement,


Did you ever get her a rod?


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes, TFO Mangrove 7. I've only lawn cast it a little but I like it so far. She's had a couple lessons and is doing great. Looking for a light but durable reel to pair it with. Using an old Ross Rythm now and it balances well but the drag is completely shot.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

You can probably send that reel back, and have a new drag installed. I think Ross' have lifetime warrantees.


----------

